# Forum > MMO > Mobile & Flash Game Hacks > [Bot] Star Trek Fleet Command : Auto Farmer [BlueStacks]

## PixelBott3r

The 1st and the original STFC bot!


The long awaited Pixelbotter v2 is here!

No complicated or confusing setups, no messing with 3rd party applications, simply put in your login info, run the bot and away you go!

_FREE to use everyday for 1 hour! Give it a try_ 

*DEMO:*




Step 1) Open Bluestacks & set the Resolution as show - Enable ADB
Step 2) Restart Bluestacks (I've already done this prior to video) log into your game
Step 3) Put in your credentials & Start the bot! It'll auto detect the game 



FEATURES:

-Supports other Emulators out of the box such as LDPlayer (As long as you enable adb, set same profile as Bluestacks)
-Allow background botting - i.e bot will be contained within the Emulator and you can continue to use your PC
-Emulators can be resized to any size, or even minimized
-Automatically detect your game & Start the correct bot
-Multi-game botting - i.e Run STFC, FFBE, EVE, or any other available bots all at the SAME time!
-Multi Instance (Load up as many instance as your PC can handle - Start bot!)
-Only limitation will be your PC's performance (Amount of cpu cores / Ram / hardware etc)


100% Image based & 100% client sided no game modding or game injection!

*Download:* Pixelbotter.net - Custom Made Bots
*live support:* Pixelbotter Chat

Features at this time:

-Attacks Hostiles
-Auto Shield
-Collects FREE resources
-Auto Repair when health/shield is low
-Added PVP & AVOID list
-Custom Enemy type/Ship choice
-Added auto help alliance members

----------


## mfcosta

I'm interested in it. Can I use it with Menu emulator?

----------


## oponn

I'm interested

----------


## Marcnz

Love to have this

----------


## PixelBott3r

Update: Download is up on the first post. Remember it may not be upto date, best to come by discord for the latest version or support.
Thanks!

----------


## KamikazeJAM_YT

I’m interested

----------


## PixelBott3r

please visit discord, or my website. thanks

----------


## L4ckaffe

Hey PixelBott3r, is this still working? I would like to use it and for sure i would pay you something for you effort. Is it possible to test it first? Maybe i am blind but i dont see any DL link. Regards.

----------


## PixelBott3r

> Hey PixelBott3r, is this still working? I would like to use it and for sure i would pay you something for you effort. Is it possible to test it first? Maybe i am blind but i dont see any DL link. Regards.


Hello, yes it is & it will continue to work in the future unless they take some extreme measures. The download is available on my website, check the download link on my first post.

----------


## PixelBott3r

Updated with better search functionality - targets closer Hostiles + speed token added for faster repair. Fully customizable that is  :Smile:

----------


## M4DN3SSS

I was in discord channel yesterday and was kicked for unknown reason
is there a valid invite to this channel?

----------


## PixelBott3r

Yup visit my site, the latest discord is always there.

----------


## PixelBott3r

Added GUI support (First Post)

----------


## PixelBott3r

Bot updated to work with the latest game ver

----------


## PixelBott3r

Updated to latest ver

----------


## PixelBott3r

Added the ability to load and save different ship profiles!

----------


## PixelBott3r

Bot has been updated to include: *Auto Peace Shield* when you get attacked

----------


## PixelBott3r

Coming soon! 

Mining ~




New GUI ~

----------


## PixelBott3r

Bot updated: Mining released!

----------


## RodrigoBusatto

Hello, im interested, stillworking? Can use bot with memuplay? Thank you

----------


## PixelBott3r

V2 (closed beta soon to be released)

----------


## PixelBott3r

v2 is now in open beta!

----------


## PixelBott3r

Mining added to V2 (stable)

----------


## mfcosta

> Mining added to V2 (stable)


How do I get the robot?

----------


## PixelBott3r

> How do I get the robot?


on the website - Pixelbotter.net - Custom Made Bots

----------


## PixelBott3r

updated to latest game ver

----------


## PixelBott3r

fixed speed up repair.

----------


## PixelBott3r

Auto shield has been added

----------


## PixelBott3r

Fixed auto re-load from game crash

----------


## PixelBott3r

bot updated

----------


## AbyssDev

Very cool i'll check it out

----------


## PixelBott3r

Supports daily mission collection

----------


## PixelBott3r

Bot updated with the new dock selection. Mining and repair issues fixed.

----------


## PixelBott3r

updated to latest ver

----------


## PixelBott3r

updated for latest patch

----------

